# APK Multi-Tools Mobile



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

Mod Type:: ApplicationDifficulty:: Very EasyMod Base:: OtherMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: NoAndroid Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)Source:: 
I have written a new android APPLICATION called APK Multi-Tools Mobile.Which can be downloaded off the GOOGLE PLAY STORE:APK Multi-Tools Mobile

Official news and updates for APK Multi-Tools official WEBSITE as well as for APK Multi-Tools ANDROID DevelopmentThis is a application That is tied Directly to my Blog for new and updates to my development of my applications as well as the development of the APK Multi-Tools Applications for editing apk files


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

raziel23x said:


> Mod Type:: ApplicationDifficulty:: Very EasyMod Base:: OtherMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: NoAndroid Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)Source:: I have written a new android APPLICATION called APK Multi-Tools Mobile.
> Which can be downloaded off the GOOGLE PLAY STORE:
> APK Multi-Tools Mobile
> 
> ...


I can't remember, but are you the guy I just read something in about picking up development of apktool? Updating and fixing bugs etc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> I can't remember, but are you the guy I just read something in about picking up development of apktool? Updating and fixing bugs etc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


Yeppers I had to pull this app temp as my last release somehow my signer key gotten corrupt and it telling me that when it went live so when in get ahold of my wife computer I will resign it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

raziel23x said:


> Yeppers I had to pull this app temp as my last release somehow my signer key gotten corrupt and it telling me that when it went live so when in get ahold of my wife computer I will resign it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I didn't get to see what this mobile app was in the app store yet, but you are also doing the desktop updates now too right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> I didn't get to see what this mobile app was in the app store yet, but you are also doing the desktop updates now too right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


correct

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

raziel23x said:


> correct
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

App fixed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been checking this out. Where and what exactly is the mobile version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

There is a new update to the application on the Android Market

Version 0.79.13447.06864

added Navigation Panel, and it makes the app have an address bar and some other options including: Back, Forward, Refresh, Pin to Desktop, and Home.

Misc fixed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

More updates

Version 0.80.13449.71313

Updated Manuel Section

Fixed misc bugs

Updated GUI

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

